# Reviews on Samsung LNT5781F flat screen?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any reviews or experience with the Samsung LNT5781F Flat Screen? Have not found any reviews on this model.

How does it compare with the SONY KDL-52XBR5? Besides size

Should I wait for next generation coming in April?

Thank you.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That one may be hard to find many reviews on being as expensive as it is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I just read a review in Hone Theater Magazine. They rate it just below the Pinoeer Kiro. They complain about the viewing angle, but from my experience with the normal back lighting they nit pick. I have the 5271 and viewing angle is great yet they complained about it to.

Ron


----------

